# Grills at VWL



## brigechols (Mar 8, 2012)

Where are the charcoal grills located at VWL? Searched online for an answer and found a website indicating each unit has a charcoal grill. Really? Just want to double check with Tuggers.


----------



## Dsauer1 (Mar 8, 2012)

They are over behind the bike/boat rental shop. There were a couple of picnic tables there, too. If they are like those at OKW, they are hard to use and require a grillwork so food is not put directly on the grates. They need lots of charcoal as well.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 8, 2012)

There is a total of ONE grill, and it's hidden on the beach behind the rental shop.  I had a very difficult time finding it and got many different stories from Cast Members about whether or not they even had grills, and stories about why they didn't...

http://www.easywdw.com/forums/showthread.php?p=8641#post8641


----------



## brigechols (Mar 8, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> There is a total of ONE grill, and it's hidden on the beach behind the rental shop.  I had a very difficult time finding it and got many different stories from Cast Members about whether or not they even had grills, and stories about why they didn't...
> 
> http://www.easywdw.com/forums/showthread.php?p=8641#post8641



Michael,

That was a hilarious story!

Thanks,
Brigitte


----------



## chunkygal (Mar 8, 2012)

That is one thing I like better about Marriott...propane!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 9, 2012)

We just leave the grilling for our non DVC trips.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 9, 2012)

FWIW, all of the DVC properties have grills.


----------

